# Winter Photos



## Road Dog (Feb 17, 2013)

Most of these bottles ya'll have seen, but I had to take advantage of the snow to get some pics.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 17, 2013)

Another


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 17, 2013)

another


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 17, 2013)

another


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 17, 2013)

another


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 17, 2013)

another


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 17, 2013)

another


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 17, 2013)

another


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 17, 2013)

another


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 17, 2013)

last one


----------



## cookie (Feb 17, 2013)

super bottles and jars...


----------



## Dugout (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like a great Sunday afternoon project.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 18, 2013)

Flask


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 21, 2013)

Beautiful! []


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Wendy. Here is one more.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you just collect blue glass or is it just coincidence?


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 21, 2013)

Ones I like just happen to be that color. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Road Dog
> 
> Most of these bottles ya'll have seen, but I had to take advantage of the snow to get some pics.


 






 Super nice bottle collection you've got going there Rory...


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Dansalata (Feb 21, 2013)

NICE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Dan. Here is a recent buy.  Solomons & Co.


----------



## lil digger (Feb 21, 2013)

nice bottles!!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Aaron


----------



## idigjars (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice collection Rory.  You take nice photo's also.  Thank you for sharing with us.   Paul


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Paul, actually the bottles do most of the work.[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 23, 2013)

Rory one of my favorite bottles in my collection is the Robert Turlington Balsam I received from you. To this day I dont know how you parted with that one. It looks like your continuing additions are nothing less then spectacular Nice presentation with the pictures.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Steve. I've sold quite a few nice ones over the years. Lately I've been selling stuff just to try and focus the collection a bit. Sometimes it requires letting ones you really like go because they don't fit. Sometimes I see someone's collection that a bottle I have would better fit.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Another


 
 wow. spectacular bottles. i've been taking some pics against the snow too but i never have found anything as nice as these.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks. Keep taking pics til you figure out what works best for you. []


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2013)

I think what would work best is more me finding a MUCH older bottle dump


----------

